# Polaris Remanufactured Engines



## nFlow (Aug 12, 2010)

Below is a picture of a Ranger/RZR 900 engine being assembled here at nFLOW. Contact us at 812-402-8282 for all of your engine/transmission needs. 301 Moved Permanently


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

You guys ever reman and CFMoto engines? Their 800 is a kind of copy of the Rotax 800 with some tweaks.


----------



## nFlow (Aug 12, 2010)

Yes, we have remanufactured several of those engines in the past. Let us know if you need anything. Thanks.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

nFlow said:


> Yes, we have remanufactured several of those engines in the past. Let us know if you need anything. Thanks.


 I'm going to push your name on the CFMoto website. There's always people needed these rebuilt. Lots of 800s and 500s.


----------

